

Popular Science: Every issue from May 1872 to March 2009 online - ascuttlefish
http://books.google.com/books?id=MC0DAAAAMBAJ

======
borski
Wooo. Popular Science is all I had to read when I was a kid. It's precisely
the reason I got into science and engineering.

Now I have something to read for the next year :)

------
Isamu
May 1920, p. 27: "Dare We Use This Power? Sir Oliver Lodge says atomic energy
will supplant coal"

..."I hope that the human race will not discover how to use this energy," he
says, "until it has brains and morality enough to use it properly, because if
the discovery is made by the wrong people this planet would be unsafe."

------
mechanical_fish
I think I still own the paper copy of this one:

[http://books.google.com/books?id=rAAAAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PP1...](http://books.google.com/books?id=rAAAAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PP1&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false)

Perhaps now I'll finally be able to bring myself to throw it out.

------
surlyadopter
This just makes me sad that as a kid I never tried to order the parts for my
very own jet powered helicopter.

------
sosuke
I'm a color junkie so I started poking around in the 1920s and it's really
cool to see there have always been ads to become this or do that to make more
money.

Rollerblades are in this issue too.

------
ColdDruid
Who else immediately looked up their birth-month issue?

~~~
pnp
I immediately went for the personal computer articles. October 1977 "New home
computers can change you lifestyle."

May 1977 has an article on assembling you own computer (IMSAI)

------
mozinator
How long does copyright apply on magazines ? If the magazines are older than
xx amount of years they are in the public domain, right ?

------
jvandonsel
Oh great. Hundreds of issues touting airships as the Next Big Thing.

------
PostOnce
Apparently it actually goes to mid-2009.

~~~
ascuttlefish
Thanks, I edited the title to reflect that.

